# Android App erstellen



## Alex IV (25. Nov 2022)

Ich bin derzeit beschäftigt mich zu belesen und schlau zu machen mit YT Videos und möchte mir auch paar Tipps abholen.
Derzeit ist ja die WM und möchte bis Ende sowas wie eine statistiken Übersicht App erstellen wo jeder sein Ergebniss reinschreiben kann und des dann angezeigt wird oder in % sagen wir Mal ab dem 8. Finale .. soviele Mannschaft Brauch ich jetzt auch nicht das möchte ich als Einstieg versuchen. Zeit ist kein Problem ich will Java lernen und meine Frage ist.
1. Ich werde alles auf dem PC schreiben über Visual Studio empfehlenswert?
2. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps Tricks HTML und CSS .
3. Javascript bei sowas sollte gut sein aber habe vieles über Android Studio gelesen?
4. Die App sollte so aufgebaut sein ganz simple Hauptmenü - zu den ganzen Mannschaften und dann kann man z.B auf Deutschland klicken und kommt auf die Deutschland übersicht gegen wen sie spielen werden da kann man ein Ergebniss oder eine Abstimmung machen hmm 🤔..
Vielen Dank für's lesen ich zum üben gedacht aber ja...


----------



## KonradN (25. Nov 2022)

Du willst Java nutzen / lernen also vergiss Visual Studio, HTML und JavaScript!

Android Studio wäre die Entwicklungsumgebung, die Du nutzen solltest.

Und developer.android.com ist der Startpunkt - da findet sich die wichtige Dokumentation.


----------



## Alex IV (26. Nov 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Du willst Java nutzen / lernen also vergiss Visual Studio, HTML und JavaScript!
> 
> Android Studio wäre die Entwicklungsumgebung, die Du nutzen solltest.
> 
> Und developer.android.com ist der Startpunkt - da findet sich die wichtige Dokumentation.


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, ich habe jetzt die Seite überflogen aber sehe wirklich nur Blogs oder bin ich Blind... Und YouTube stundenlang Android Studio angeschaut hat mich wirklich faszinierend, danke wirklich ich muss es mir morgen genauer anschauen danke!


----------

